# Food & Water - In or Out of Crate???



## Shepherd Jones (Dec 20, 2011)

Trying to potty train my 7 wk old GSD. I use an crate with divider to make her space smaller but she still goes in it. My vet said to feed and water her in the crate and this will stop her going in the crate but I prefer not to continous feed. What have others done from experience?


----------



## kitmcd (Aug 31, 2011)

I have always fed Isa (5 months old now) in her crate. It has worked well for us. I feed her 3x/day. As a baby I fed and then removed anything she hadn't eaten after about 15 min. Now, of course, she is finished eating pretty quickly. I used to leave water (got one of those bowls that screwed onto side of crate as she would spill a bowl or lay in it) 24/7, but now don't leave water overnight.


----------



## Shepherd Jones (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks, do you put the empty bowls back in the crate to make the dog think that is where she eats and not to potty or do you take everything out. So far, she is only in her crate when it's time to sleep at night and when we are at work.


----------



## kitmcd (Aug 31, 2011)

I take the food bowl out after she is done. Mainly because she chews and bangs it around if I don't. I always leave kongs or other safe to chew on toys in there to occupy her while I am gone or asleep.

She too is only in there while I have to be gone, at night and usually for about 15 - 30 min after she eats.

So far she has never had an "accident" in crate...which doesn't mean she hasn't had ones other places in house!

By feeding her in crate and giving her "special" treats or toys in there, she has really become attached to it. If I say "kennel", she will run to get in and sometimes will lie in it for a rest period with the door open.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how often are you taking your pup out?


----------



## Shepherd Jones (Dec 20, 2011)

She is taken outside to potty everytime she appears that she looks like she's going to squat or if she rings the bells that hang on the door. We take her outside from the same door everytime. She is great with the house training when we are home and awake.

While sleeping (say 11pm - 5:30am) and at work (7am - 5pm) is when she messes in her crate. she is only 7 wks with a small blatter, not much to clean up but I am always goving her a bath because she ends up stepping or partially laying in the mess. The vet said to only give her a bath twice a month or we will disturb her natural oils in her skin and hair but I can't have any animal reaking of bad odor. Sometimes I might be able to make it home for lunch to let her out but it's not that often. We tried having her sleep (in her crate) in our bedroom but right now she is a whiner so we have to move her downstairs to the guest bedroom so my wife and kids can sleep. 

Additional comments are appreciated!!!


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I always feed Stella in her crate. I gave her a certain amount of time to eat and then I would take the bowl away. She has never had an accident in her crate but then again she has never had to be in her crate for that long....Can someone come and let your pup out while you are at work? And Stella had a quick potty trip during the night for a while. She loves her crate now and will go in by herself if she wants to get away!


----------

